# Raw meat in the fridge, how long?



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

So I'm looking to get a small deep freezer for storing Links food, but in the mean time it's mostly in the fridge-freezer and fridge. 
I know dogs have a higher tolerance than people, but I've had ground chicken, tripe cubes, and offal cubes in the fridge for 5 days (this afternoon). It was rock-solid frozen for about 3 days in there, but the bloods been starting to pool in the packages the last couple days and idk much about handling food prior to it being on my plate!
He's eaten most of what's in the fridge but still has a few days worth, how long is it safe in there? 
My ground poultry is stored in 2 lbs ziplock bags, the offal cubes (12lbs originally) were all thrown into a bag and same for the tripe cubes at 4lbs. 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Me personally, if there's no creepy crawlies on it, and it doesn't reek to high heaven, I give it to Kyleigh. 

I've watched Ky dig up a bone (with meat on it) about a week after she buried it and chewed on it for a while, bury it again, repeat. She's fine. 

Dogs have a much faster digestive system than humans.

What you don't want to assume that if it stinks so much the dog won't eat it ... SO NOT TRUE LOL (cats are like that, NOT dogs!) Dogs think the more gross it smells, the BETTER is MUST taste ha ha (which is why they love raw tripe!)

I've refrozen Ky's meat before it went "bad" and thawed it back out and never worried about it.


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah, I was getting worried because I switch his food from pets4life raw packaged foods to heronview pet foods which is a place near by that specializes in raw dog food because the cost of the first was unrealistically high. Since then his poops been a little odd and I'm currently at work getting texts from my older brother telling me Links puked badly twice. The second time the smell caused my brother to puke. Also his Boston terrier puked once today after having stolen one of Links Goat cubes yesterday. 
I'm more worried because I can't be there to watch him and see how he's doing for myself!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I will feed it until I can not stand the smell. I have found that turkey necks, beef, pork and lamb seem to last longer than chicken. Tripe I feed partially frozen. It turns quickly and once it does the smell is beyond what I can deal with.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have fed bad meat,and frozen it without any issues at all.


----------

